# Switched to extreme logging



## ft. churchill (Apr 29, 2012)

Made the jump over to extreme logging, it's a much better show. None of the fake drama rama baloney. Saw real men in Alberta fixin' a broken claw on a faller stacker with another feller and section of log. The helicopter shows were real good as well. All the drama I need is will they make the production schedule? It' not about what kind and color thong undies that Shelby's wearin'.


----------



## chucker (Apr 29, 2012)

?? so what channel and system is this showing on ?


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 30, 2012)

chucker said:


> ?? so what channel and system is this showing on ?



ditto


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 30, 2012)

Try This

Discovery Channel :: TV Listings :: Extreme Loggers


----------



## nhlogga (Apr 30, 2012)

That show was on years ago. Swamp loggers started in that series.


----------



## wendell (May 4, 2012)

No episodes showing in the next few weeks.


----------



## ashevilletree (May 4, 2012)

ft. churchill said:


> Made the jump over to extreme logging, it's a much better show. None of the fake drama rama baloney. Saw real men in Alberta fixin' a broken claw on a faller stacker with another feller and section of log. The helicopter shows were real good as well. All the drama I need is will they make the production schedule? It' not about what kind and color thong undies that Shelby's wearin'.



haha, yeah, I think I might follow you and jump on the extreme logging train, Was watching Ax-men last night, it's like watching real housewives !! Too much drama.


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 5, 2012)

I quit it over a year ago. Once in a great while I click on it but never make it more than a few minutes - all 'drama', no story.

Harry K


----------



## ashevilletree (May 6, 2012)

yea all drama, even the episode the other night, that one guy was just pissed off the entire episode and kept yelling and cursing, they don't really focus on the work being done, lol.


----------



## slowp (May 11, 2012)

ft. churchill said:


> Made the jump over to extreme logging, it's a much better show. None of the fake drama rama baloney. Saw real men in Alberta fixin' a broken claw on a faller stacker with another feller and section of log. The helicopter shows were real good as well. All the drama I need is will they make the production schedule? It' not about what kind and color thong undies that Shelby's wearin'.



So, men are fake everywhere else? That explains a lot. :msp_biggrin:


----------

